# About.com- New Study on Shift Work and IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

For those of you who work rotating shifts, you may not be imagining things to think that your work schedule is contributing to your IBS. I first covered this topic back in 2010 (see, "Shift Work and IBS"), discussing a study that found that nurses who worked a rotating shift had higher rates of IBS than those who worked steady day or night shifts. A newly published study compared rates of IBS and functional dyspepsia (FD) in nurses and nursing assistants who work rotating shifts.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

